

Detailed map of bumps from Bump - cperry
http://blog.bu.mp/the-world-of-bumps

======
0x12
We've come a long way from "warning: 800x600 pixel gif here", this image is so
big however that I think that a warning is suitable, if you are not on a
machine with a lot of memory you should probably not click on the large
version of that image unless you'd like to listen to your hard drive for the
next half hour or so.

~~~
shabble
Cutting it into tiles and creating a custom Google Maps view of it would have
been nice. It looks[1] reasonably simple to do, and means your users don't
need to try and render a 15kpixel wide image. Even with 4G (ok, that's not all
that much these days, but I still consider it reasonable) of RAM, it took down
my browser.

[1] [https://webtide.wordpress.com/2007/09/13/adding-google-
maps-...](https://webtide.wordpress.com/2007/09/13/adding-google-maps-to-your-
site/)

~~~
ashmud
RAM usage jumped about 280MB when viewing the full size image. No problems
with my system choking with 4GB RAM and plenty of programs open (2.5GB used).
(Tested in Firefox and Opera, Win7x64.)

~~~
0x12
poor little netbook with 1G on this end, it didn't stand a chance.

------
JoeAltmaier
Cute. But so much more could be learned from maps like this, if you could
overlay a map of, well, pretty much anything else on top, and look for
correlations. Population density, political boundaries, G3 support, economy,
whatever.

------
davidw
Greenland? Wow... Really? It almost seems too much to believe to see dots in
some of the random places they have them.

------
phil
Back in the day when Meebo was a web IM client, they had a similar heat map
updated every few minutes.

I wrote a script that grabbed it and stitched the grabs together into a
visualization of their traffic over a month or two. Never got around to
publishing it anywhere though.

I can probably find it if there's interest.

------
wlievens
Cute map, but pretty huge and hard to zoom in.

I have substantial OpenLayers and GeoServer/WMS experience.

OP: if you're interested in an interactive navigable map to show this
information (perhaps updated dynamically), let me know.

------
andrewcooke
ha! you can see the main routes from santiago (chile) to the coast (valparaiso
and vina del mar). when were the data taken? those roads would have been very
busy this last weekend (independence day here).

~~~
cperry
nice! this is an aggregate view from the full month of august, so we wouldn't
have picked up el dia de independencia, sadly.

------
ivankirigin
a few brave people in north korea
<https://www.dropbox.com/s/86ymyaa7itm86mi/nk.png>

~~~
guard-of-terra
Brave? Ones in the south are probably some tourists; One in Pyongyang must be
kids of some very important parents, ones who travel and study abroad. Neither
demographic counts as very brave.

~~~
ivankirigin
Ohh, I didn't realized you'd interviewed them. My apologies

~~~
guard-of-terra
I don't see how using a certain program for a phone makes oneself brave.

